# Gin?



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

OK - I had a friend who was going to come out and visit. I knew he and his wife liked gin & tonic so I picked up a bottle of Bombay Sapphire. Well, he cancelled his trip, but my son saw the bottle in my liquor cabinet and figured I liked it so he got me another one for my birthday.

So... I have 2 bottles of gin and I'm not really a gin drinker. I'm not crazy about gin & tonic (mostly don't like tonic) so what's a good summer drink that I might enjoy that's made with gin?


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Gin and juice is always good. Or you could make some martinis.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Give them out as gifts!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

On anther note....I just found a bottle of Wild Turkey 101 in my grandparents cabinet that was unopened........aged 8 years before its sold....so the contents of the bottle are now 17 years old. I'm curious as to how it will taste!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Gin and Squirt. If they sell it out in CO. with lots of ice, yummmm!!


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> On anther note....I just found a bottle of Wild Turkey 101 in my grandparents cabinet that was unopened........aged 8 years before its sold....so the contents of the bottle are now 17 years old. I'm curious as to how it will taste!


Just an FYI. I'm pretty sure that whiskey doesn't continue to age in the bottle like wines, etc. It'll probably taste the same as it did 9 years ago (as long as it wasn't in contact with the cork...which can actually ruin the taste)


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

gin & squirt...mmmmmm
gin and soda with a twist of lime...lots of ice...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Gin on the rocks with a few olives. No vermouth. 

My preference was for Tanqaray(sp) over Sapphire though.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Lemon-lime soda is a good alternative to tonic water and goes great with gin. Cool and refreshing!


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

forgop said:


> Gin on the rocks with a few olives. No vermouth.
> 
> My preference was for Tanqaray(sp) over Sapphire though.


IMHO,there isn't a tanqueray made that can compare to sapphire or boodles...


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

Sapphire is a great gin. I used to drink them more often now and when I did I usually did 1/2 tonic and 1/2 seltzer (club soda) or tonic and water. Cuts down on the quinine taste. A friend swears by Gin mojito but I haven't tried one. 

Strangest order ever - when I was bar tending in Newport R.I., this was about 13 years ago, a crazy woman, not difficult, but you could tell she was nuts, wanted a frozen mudslide, but didn't like vodka and requested I make it with Gin.

For those who don't know, thats Gin, Bailey's, Kahlua and vanilla ice cream.

I can't imagine that tasted good.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Martinis...The only way i'll drink gin.


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

yep on the sapphire mojito......cold and mmmmmmm.....


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Bombay is the bomb. I love that stuff. Before I discovered the wonders of scotch, that's what I usually drank. I'm a gin and tonic guy. I've never had anything but that.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

If you don't like the taste of Tonic, I'd suggest more Gin. ; )

LOVE Sapphire, beats Tanqueray - my #2 - by a lot. Care to trade some cigars for a bottle?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> Martinis...The only way i'll drink gin.


Agreed - Dirty Martini's to be specific (shaken, not stirred). Bombay Sapphire is definitely the best I've had, with Boodles a close second. Chill the glass in ice while you're shaking the drink. Rinse the glass with some vermouth and throw it out. Pour in the goodness and you're set to go.

Oh yeah - never use anything but the monster olives.

:dribble:


----------

